# IBS and Pregnancy



## sarah77 (May 3, 2010)

Hi ,I am 32 years old and have been suffering from IBS -mixed from last 15 years.But over the years my symptons have become worse and worse despite of regular visits to gastroentrologists and other therapies.As a result of IBS , I could not tolerate eating meat and thrived on veggies and became intolerant of variety of food items like milk,nuts,bread,grams ,all protein rich food and thus my eating choices became narrower.As a result of this I caught all vitamins and iron deficeincy and lost 4-5 kgs.I was asked to taken vitamin and iron supplements but i could no longer tolerate that as well.Finally last year i was given iron infusion and a vitamin D shot as I could not take absorb supplements through my gut.After the iron infusion, i was high on energy but found out that I have become intolerant to even some more foods that i could take easily before and started getting more reflux than before.Now after a year my iron and vitamin count has gone low again due to insufficient intake.We haven't planned a baby as i never feel strong enough and get exhausted at end of the day.I would like to know if some one has experienced conditions similar to mine and still have been successful in carrying and delivering a healthy baby.I fear the baby can suffer if I go on lack in food intake.I also suffer from back ache and fear this condition can get worse in later trimesters as my backache gets aggravated when my IBS symptoms flare up .Looking forward to hear from you.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Of course the best is to ask your OB/GYN this question. But if I were you I would try to discover some better management techniques than you have now to keep your symptoms under control. And I would also explore ways to expand your diet some too. Babies will take whatever they need from the mother.. So likely the baby will be fine but... you may not be. So try to maybe get together with a nutritionist/dietician and also try some other techniques for managing your symptoms.You do not mention what they are so guiding you any more specifically is hard. So maybe give us more info about your symptoms and we can help you better.


----------



## sarah77 (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for your quick reply.really appreciate it.!My gynaecologist says it can get dificult with IBS but no body knows how difficult will it be for me as all the doctors I have met havent had a case similar to me.Aso in my case IVF is the option as my partner has a low count.I get scared thinking of IVF with my currrent conditions as IVF specialist has let me know that normal healthy people feel tired during the procedure.I am really confused as what to do as my biological clock is ticking. I have heard from someone that some woman had to get her intestine replaced after birth with a pouch and life is very difficult to live like that.I am scared I should not go through something like that (intestine or food bag replacement).Do you know what are the chances and in what circumstances this may occur?I was thinking of going through surrogate mother but the idea of not being able to carry your own baby also disturbs me.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I know of absoutely _no one_ that had only IBS that had to get a permanent colostomy after pregnancy. All you can do is try with the pregnancy. Now have you been diagnosed with an actual malabsorption issue? Because there is no malabsorption with IBS.As far as feeling "tired" during the procedure???? LOL I wouldn't let that concern you as "tiredness" is quite common in ANY pregnancy (even those without IBS).And truly...???? Parenthood itself causes fatigue... as far as I know. It also causes the death of many brain cells.... stretch marks..... gray hair....LOL I think you know where I am gonig with this. LOL Listen my 1st pregnancy brought about an IBS remission!And the 2nd one brought a horrific flare up... I only had a net weight gain of 10 lbs at delivery and the baby weighed 7lbs! BUT... she was completely healthy! She took all she needed from me throughout the pregnancy. So yeah.. by the time I delivered I had zero reserves left. But... after delivery my gut calmed a bit and I was able to build myself back up over time. (Just so you know... I chose not to breastfeed.) It was a struggle during the pregnancy but... she was worth it. Only you and your partner can make this decision. Gather as much info as you can and make ye old "pro & con" list.Work with a nutrionist or dietician or Dr. and get your diet expanded. What are your worst symptoms?BTW.. not all IBS triggers are from food. So please keep that in mind. It isn't all about the food.Wish you all the best with whatever you decide.


----------



## itsmebaby (Apr 15, 2010)

I saw an improvement of symptoms when I got pregnant (I felt so much better then!)As our immune systems temporarily weaken so we don't reject the baby, our allergic response weakens too - I noticed my food allergies temporarily went away, along with my rosacea and eczema!But, I know everyone is different. If you want a baby, I would recommend that you visit an allergist to get a definite on what foods/chemicals/whatever else you are allergic to - sometimes if you consume or come into contact with something that your body is highly allergic to, it will reject everything else along with it.Oh, and don't worry about a colostomy. I think that is a very rare thing to happen. Put that on the bottom of your list of worries!It sounds like you have been through so much - and yes, having a baby is exhausting... but motivation goes a long way to help!


----------



## sarah77 (May 3, 2010)

I am so delighted to hear from you guys.I am less scared now than I was before ..







..you are right, I need to give it a try rather than assuming things before hand.I must say am feeling positive after reading your posts.BQ you asked me what my worst symtoms that i fear are? I feel bloated all the time .It is so bad that I cannot tie anything around my waist so i have to wear loose clothing all the time even the days I feel good. I guess these symptoms would flare up lot if there a baby inside...Thanks guys again, for taking out time to write all about this.You have made my day!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you ever tried digestive enzymes or a good probiotic (Culturelle or Align)? Some say they have reduced bloating after trying either one of those. Personally I am helped by digestive enzymes. And I cannot see how bloating would stop you from carrying a baby to term. Give the enzymes and/or the probiotics a try with your expanding diet. (I would try one at a time first. Then if neither work great on their own.. you could try them together.. etc)


----------



## sarah77 (May 3, 2010)

Yes I have tried digestive enzymes of many types but of no effect.It causes lot of reflux and upsets tummy easily.Does that mean my body does not need extra enzymes and have it already? but if that was the case I guess ,things would have been fine with me..Probiotics help a bit though but not too much..And can probiotic be taken for long durations /forever?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There doesn't seem to be any long term problems with probiotics.People got interested in them because some cultures that have a lot of healthy and very old people eat a lot of yogurt and other probiotic fermented dairy.


----------



## sarah77 (May 3, 2010)

Hi Guys,I am back again to seek some more help.So far I have had 2 cycles of IVF .First resulted in m/c and another wasn't successful.There is now another thing bothering me day and night before I decide to go for next cycle.In addition to lactose tolerant, I also have protein intolerance.I can't digest any high protein foods.I know there are high protein requirements during pregnancy ,will I be able to cope up with it??Has anyone has similar experience and had a successful pregnancy? The only food i go along with is some green leay vegetables and carbohydrates...







(...I would really like to go for surrogacy or an adoption only as last resort..


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Did you have a test to determine this high protein intolerance?


----------



## sarah77 (May 3, 2010)

BQ said:


> Did you have a test to determine this high protein intolerance?


No not as such..But I have been not able to eat any high protein stuff for past 10 years..







.Cause bloating,cramps and indigestion.Same story with the milk.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well then I would try to eat the protein and use digestive enzymes to help you digest protein. I cannot believe you have survived healthily for 10 years without eating protein. Amazing...


----------



## sarah77 (May 3, 2010)

It has been difficult.I have been getting iron shots every year and vitamin D shots as well.As i cannot digest any multivitamin or iron (soft).I have tried many many digestive enzymes ..but none to effect..they all caused adverse effects..


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well there are adverse effects and there a severe side effects.. two different things. We all need to eat protein hon. (Unless you have a severe type of kidney problem.. which you didn't mention.) But if your *Dr* thinks you need to have THAT restrictive a diet... I am surprised he is advising a pregnancy at all.


----------



## sarah77 (May 3, 2010)

Thanks BQ. My GP is suggesting that I should try alternative medicines chinese etc.. to get treated of my food intolerance symptoms.Has anyone benefitted from these treatments considerably for IBS and food intolerances.?


----------



## ~Shay (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow... Really tough with IBS for everyone in different ways. So nice to have a forum to discuss these things. I was so scared to become pregnant because I felt sick all the time. I was bloated so much and had trouble walking. The swelling made my stomach so hard and sore, it must have been affecting other things as I walked. I did not plan pregnancy and thought nothing of because the doc told me I would have fertility issues and need help conceiving. It happened on its own.The beginning was hard because I was so swollen and pregnant but it felt better as it went along. We can't know how we will react until we try it. I went to a homeopathic doctor- iridologist. He takes a picture of the iris and can see different things in the body. I did not believe it at all. He said that that the eye was like a billboard and map of the whole body. I had no choice but to try him out because I was using a cane or wheelchair even when things got worse and needed to carry the baby and survive it.It took months of injections twice a week from Reckeweg's solutions and after 3 months I almost gave up. He said I should keep trying, it takes time. It cost me a LOT of money but slowly my symptoms got better and then they were GONE. I was IBS free. All was well until I got pregnant again. He told me it could happen because when you get pregnant your body recreates itself and it can undo it all. For you it may help your body and you may find relief.But there are methods out there that can help. Try anything. Homeopathy- you never know what can happen. Surrogates and adoption are good for those who need it and if you do- they will be perfect. But you should try to carry a baby. You never know how that can change your whole life.Best of luck


----------



## rnhv28 (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't really have much advice, but I have some idea of what you're going through. For the last 6 weeks (i'm now 28+3) I've had salmonella and been in hospital with it twice. It's been terrible cos I've been house bound the whole time due to constant trips to the toilet through the day. I ended up having IBS due to the after effects of such a severe infection, and as someone who has never previously had any bowel problems I realised how hard it must be for people who have this condition. Thankfully for me the last few days have been a massive improvement, as mine is caused by infection rather than being a chronic condition, but I really feel for you. The most frustrating thing was that nobody could give anything for the symptoms and the idea of going through the whole pregnancy with these symptoms was really upsetting. Everyone kept telling me how there are numerous conditions that you can have /get in pregnancy, and to think that I'm not the only one suffering through a pregnancy, but it's hard when you want to enjoy such a special time in your life. I really hope you get some relief, and that the symptoms become less consistent.


----------

